# Uvex i-vo, i-vo c, i-vo cc - Unterschiede?



## Hennes8 (4. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe im Laden nach einem neuen Helm zu gucken, da sind mir die 3 Modelle aufgefallen. Die Preise sind jeweils aufsteigend. Weder im Laden noch im Internet konnte ich feststellen welche Unterschiede es gibt.
Kann es sein, dass man den Mehrpreis lediglich für eine matte statt einer glatten Oberfläche zahlt?

Und noch eine Frage zum Uvex Quatro Helm. Den habe ich in weiß/schwarz gesucht und wurde bei Amazon fündig - als Damenmodell. Gibt es das tatsächlich? Dachte die Helme wären Unisex?

mfg
Hennes


----------



## Lonelybiker (24. Februar 2016)

??? würde mich auch interressieren

gibts da unterschiede? vom c zum cc?

passen an beiden die selben beleuchtungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. April 2016)

Man kann doch deutliche Unterschiede erkennen. Der "CC" hat gegenüber dem "C" ein längeres Visier, kommt im Mattdesign und ist 10 EUR teurer.


----------



## Lonelybiker (4. April 2016)

okay..
hat sich für mich eh erledigt...habe den c und bin zufrieden


----------

